# سؤال ما هو الفرق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الضغط في الطائرة



## yara92 (24 أبريل 2006)

الى الاخوة في منتدى الطيران
لدي سؤال ما هو الفرق بين مركز الثقل ومركز الضغط في الطائرة؟ 
كما افهم ذلك ان مركز الثقل هو شيئ له علاقة بالجاذبية الارضية ولكن ما المقصود بمركز الضغط؟


----------



## almutaz (24 أبريل 2006)

*check this*

Dear Yara
In very easy words Center of Gravity is the point where the resultant weight force said to be acting
and the Center of Pressure is the point where the resultant aerodynamic force said to be acting 
for more scientific explanations please check the links below

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/cp.html

http://avstop.com/AC/FlightTraingHandbook/PressureDistribution.html

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/Wright/airplane/ac.html


----------



## yara92 (25 أبريل 2006)

*اشكرك كثيرا على الرد السريع والمفيد*

اشكرك كثيرا على الرد السريع والمفيد ساعدتني كثيرا


----------



## mohamed_hassan (26 أبريل 2006)

علي فكره يجماعه الموقع دهhttp://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/cp.html 
من افضل المواقع الموجوده الي انا بتعلم منها لحد الان اشكر الذي عرفنا بهذا الموقع


----------



## صقر الجزيرة (15 مايو 2006)

center of gravity هو مركز ثقل الطائره وعاده ماتكون في منتصف الطائره اما مركز الضغط وهو center of pressure فهو مجموع محصلة القوه المؤثره على جناح الطائره في نقطه معينه .. ومن هذا القوتان تنشىء عزم قوه يتم التوازن بها عن طريق جنيحات الطائره الموازيه في الذيل horizantel stablizer


----------



## Ayman Qadre (23 مايو 2006)

ممكن معلومات اكثر الاني ليس بستنا بالقبول


----------



## aerospace engineer (4 يونيو 2006)

مركز الثقل ليس له علاقة بالقوى الخارجية المؤثرة على الطائرة فقط بعتمد على اوزان الاجزاء المختلفة في الطائرة اما مركز الضغط فهو المكان الذي تعمل عليه محصلة القوى الخارجية المؤثرة على الطائرة (نحن نعبر عن قوة الرفع و لكنها في الحقيقة هي قوى موزعة على جميع اجزاء الطائرة, مركز الضغط هو تعبير لو افترضنا ان هذه القوة مركزة.)

مركز الثقل لا يتغير الا يتغيير احدى اجراء الطائرة مثلا لو تحطم الذيل و حتى غيرت صبغ الطائرة فان مركز الثقل سيتغير, (طريقة وزن الطائرة فعلا موضوع شيق) مركز الثقل هي النقطة التي لو كانت عليها قوى فان الطائرة تظل متوازنة. اما مركز الضغط فيعتمد على توزيع الضغط الذي يعتمد بدوره على المناورة مثلا التي تقوم بها و تتغير مع نغير موضع الطائرة.


----------



## aerospace engineer (4 يونيو 2006)

> كما افهم ذلك ان مركز الثقل هو شيئ له علاقة بالجاذبية الارضية ولكن ما المقصود بمركز الضغط؟



تحديد مركز الضغط هو تطبيق لقانون نيوتن الثاني

مجموع الاعزام = مجموع (الوزن * المسافة من مركز الثقل)

تعريف مركز الثقل = مجموع الاعزام = 0

اي انها نقطة التي لا تحدث فيها اي حركة و لكن كلامك صحيح هو يعتمد على قيمة الجاذبية الارضية الذي يخلتف بالارتفاع و لكن اتصور انه طفيف لان الطائرة لا تبتعد كثيرا عن مجال الارض.


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 يناير 2007)

تم احيـاء الموضوع للفائده العامه


----------



## وجدي_1405 (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
كل عام و أنتم بألف صحة و عافية 
جزاك الله خير أخر مهندس طيران على المعلومة السريعة .
ننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## sking (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم مركز ثقل الطائرة هو مركز توازنها ويتغير حسب استهلاك الوقود اواطلاق الصواريخ في الطائرات الحربية اما مركز الضغط فهو مركز تأثير محصلة القوى الايروديناميكية المؤترة على الجسم الطائر


----------



## ahmad_gh (27 يناير 2007)

السلام العليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين على الموضوع 
لكن اتمنى ان تساعدوني على دراسه للaerodynamic من خلال ان تمدوني ب كتاب Pdf
لانني لا اعرف عنها شي وارغب بتعلمها 
علما باني لا ادرس هندسة الطيران ولكن من الموكد انها ستساعدني في مجال تخصصي


----------

